
Show HN: ML-driven beauty/skincare daily email - PeachyPop
http://peachypop.co
======
PeachyPop
Hi all!

My name is Tahlia, just wanted to share a little project I recently started
(peachypop.co)

PeachyPop is a no code 'ML-driven' daily email that filters the 5 'best'
skincare and beauty articles a day (filtered from over 400 blogs).

Trying to drive towards TheHustle kind of vibe, but start with mainly
automated content and see where it goes as it grows. Eventually will move to
more curated and fresh content.

Does anyone have any tips on how to drive growth? Or even just any general
suggestions would be amazing!

Thanks, Tahlia

